
Doge2048 - subbz
http://doge2048.com/
======
untog
My confusion as to which doge represents which number is offset by my drive to
get to the next tier and see what doge will come next.

~~~
skizm
[http://doge2048.com/img/](http://doge2048.com/img/)

------
ForHackernews
The text is wrong for doge-speak.

"So hot right now" is some Paris Hilton catchphrase, and way too grammatical.

Your intensifier words fit too appropriately to their objects:

"Such matching" should be "Many matching"

"So good" is correct English. "Much good" would be better doge-ese.

Anyway, see here: [http://the-toast.net/2014/02/06/linguist-explains-grammar-
do...](http://the-toast.net/2014/02/06/linguist-explains-grammar-doge-wow/)

------
batmansbelt
This is the funniest one yet. I thought it would be terrible and that by
combining in Doge that it would sully the whole thing and be the straw that
broke the camel's back. But really, it adds something to the game that wasn't
there.

There's a new sense of whimsy that wasn't there in the original, and the
messages when combining Doges adds a sense of accomplishment.

~~~
sdegutis
I wish the messages would stay longer, they go by too quick to read.

------
bendoernberg
If any site needs a dogecoin donation address...

~~~
slipstream-
Exactly my thoughts when I first saw it. And I would donate dogecoins too ;)

------
iandanforth
This is a HN meme paired with a comedic reddit meme. We should be aware that
it is this kind of content (+1 funny) that degraded /. and defines reddit. HN
has not been and, I believe, should not be the place for this.

~~~
bryanlarsen
A little bit of humour is good. The problem is that if a little bit of humour
is tolerated, it becomes more acceptable to submit and upvote, so a little bit
of humour turns into a lot of humour. This could start to significantly
displace "real" content. I would expect PG to step in well before this becomes
a problem, so I have no qualms upvoting things like this on rare occasions.

------
iLoch
For those of you wondering, it's still as addictive as ever. Save yourselves
now.

------
cm2012
This is much, much funnier than I expected it. My wife and I really enjoyed
this version, and I don't do any worse than the version with numbers.

------
Pxtl
I cannot for the life of me figure out which Doge is which in tier.

~~~
parktheredcar
Reverse order, meaning 2048 is at the top.

[http://doge2048.com/js/application.js](http://doge2048.com/js/application.js)

~~~
pgsandstrom
Now we just need to switch those images with numbers, and we are golden.

------
forlorn
Wow Such game So 2048

    
    
        Too addictive     Wow
    

U rock m8 Such CSS

    
    
           Much HN

------
Argorak
I was on the wroc_love.rb conference this weekend and either people were
playing 2048 on their notebooks or hacking on it - with other board layouts,
other numbers or similar mods.

Such fun. Very success.

------
allochthon
I did better than I usually do. At first I thought the lack of a sense of what
the numbers were would be a hinderance, but it seems to have helped this time
(sample size n=1).

~~~
michaelmior
n=2. I found the same thing :)

------
wangweij
I have no idea how much I scored when the game is over. I only got to to see
the dog with sunglasses.

------
bliti
Is it easier than the regular 2048? Seems that just pressing the directional
arrows in a simple pattern[0] will keep the game going for a long while. At
least that was my experience.

[0]Up, left, down, right.

------
bringking
I have not laughed out loud at a HN post in quite a while. Thank you for that.
When I scored the first time and it a said "such player", I laughed quite
loudly in my quiet office.

------
fudgy73
I'm a 31yr old with a decade younger sister who introduced me to doge and I'm
embarrassed to say that I did better in this version than in the ones with
numbers. Much sadness

------
durkie
one of the best things i've ever seen on hn.

------
benoits
So win. [http://imgur.com/assEhUn](http://imgur.com/assEhUn)

Funny, unlike the original version there is a Civ-like 'keep going' button.

------
izzydata
I'll probably get downvoted, but I hate this stupid meme.

~~~
wakaflaka
So brave.

~~~
blueskin_
Much brave.

~~~
mareofnight
Very hero.

------
MichaelTieso
This is hilarious! I think I might actually be doing better than the numbered
version. Great creative work!

------
clux
Managed a 4096 piece (more than I've done on normal 2048). Unfortunately, the
4096 background is the same as 1024 (derp).

Here is a picture of my layout before it collapsed into a 4096:
[http://i.imgur.com/SnmhESY.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/SnmhESY.jpg)

------
chriskottom
Such timesink.

~~~
Aardwolf
So lost hours. Many unproductive.

------
sosuke
I enjoyed this one more than the numbers and I did much better, 5396 and doge
with sun glasses.

------
yk
Help its stangely addictive. ( Well done.)

I really hope there are no subliminal messages embedded in the .gifs.

------
blueskin_
This is brilliant, although I do find myself wishing for a key for which image
is which...

------
awjr
Dammit I almost got this game out of my system....then you have to do this...

------
mcintyre1994
I just get pink blocks on my phone :(

Edit: tried again, seems to be working now, neat! Nexus 5, chrome if it helps
at all.

------
Pxtl
I'm horrified that I'm actually getting good at these. Victory with 20120
points.

------
solve
12440, is that good?

~~~
bryanlarsen
AFAICT, the "derp" dog means you won, aka reached 2048. With a score that
high, you probably had a derp, although you may not have. My personal best is
over 53000 on the conventional game, well past 4096. I highly recommend not
letting yourself get sucked in any deeper, though. With a score of 12440 you
probably have a solid strategy, so it's probably more luck that lets me get as
high as I did.

~~~
gpvos
In the standard game, 20000+ is roughly when you've won (got a 2048).

~~~
bryanlarsen
I got a derp on this game at 9000. So derp (the top of the table), must mean
"1024". In which case I take back my comment. It's possible to reach 1024 with
a strategy only slightly little better than random shuffling.

Has anybody combined two derps to see what happens when the list & images run
out?

------
muaddirac
Enjoyed it, but man does it make the laptop run hot.

------
rhapsodyv
the key to win is try never press up... just it... i have reached 2048 a lot
of times in this way

~~~
lumpysnake
That's the strategy I use all the time but never won a single game (out of
10).

------
chandrew
Love it

------
codecondo
so balance. much points.

------
mantrax
We need a version with tiny sharks being jumped.

------
KhalPanda
Shut up and take my up-vote.

------
VeejayRampay
Wow much rip-off, such blatant, very copy, extreme fun still.

